# 2 questions - anesthesia for cysto



## boozaarn (Sep 29, 2014)

What is the cpt for a general anesthesia for cysto, laser lithotripsy

and 

how to charge for a general anesthesia for cardioversion done by other physician

Thanks
Boozaarn


----------



## KSHAMA (Sep 30, 2014)

*how to code for general anesthesia*

for general anesthesia, we need to choose correct ASA cross from anesthesia crosswalk. these codes are listed from series 00100- 01999 in CPT book. for example 52353 lithotripsy done with cysto and general anesthesia, we have twio cross code for anesthesia:
00918 	Anesthesia for transurethral procedures (including urethrocystoscopy); with fragmentation, manipulation and/or removal of ureteral calculus-base unit-5
00862 	Anesthesia for extraperitoneal procedures in lower abdomen, including urinary tract; renal procedures, including upper one-third of ureter, or donor nephrectomy-base unit-7
Based on the documentation for the site of stone in ureter system, we will assign the ASA code.


----------

